# Residential Questiosn



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Helping a buddy with his house last house I wired was 35 years ago.

Do you ever use stackers on floor joist to run home runs on?

Have an open basement with waistlines run below the floor joist is it allowed to run home runs below the floor joist.

How many 12-2 NMs and 14-2 NM can you place under a staple?

When you wire a house do you keep receptacle circuits separate from lighting circuits?

Halo recessed cans 6100WB are these approved for use above a shower?

What are the rules for drilling wood I-Beams?

May have more later


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

And NO I cannot spell Questions


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> Helping a buddy with his house last house I wired was 35 years ago.
> 
> Do you ever use stackers on floor joist to run home runs on?
> 
> ...


Stackers, no staples unless you buy the fancy Romex staple gun.
In recessed lighting, only the trim needs to be rated not the can.
Wood I beams or joists??


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

brian john said:


> What are the rules for drilling wood I-Beams?


It really comes down to the manufacturer's instructions, but as far as I know you can drill round holes up to 1-1/2" just about where ever you want. 

For example for TJI brand 

http://www.matthewsbuildingsupply.com/files/tji-Page_9.pdf


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Stackers, no staples unless you buy the fancy Romex staple gun.
> In recessed lighting, only the trim needs to be rated not the can.
> Wood I beams or joists??


NO STAPLES?

Wood I Beams


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

Some I beams have pre punched holes like in a resi panel. Knock em out with a hammer. This usually sucks because they don't line up straight.

Glued wood beams usually have a manufacturer stamp on them. I've always been able to Google the company and see where I can drill. 

Depending on which NEC you're on, running NM under the floor beams may need a backer of some sort.

General practice is two x-2 NM under a staple which I disagree with. Read the packaging to see what's actually allowed.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

brian john said:


> Helping a buddy with his house last house I wired was 35 years ago.
> 
> Do you ever use stackers on floor joist to run home runs on?
> 
> ...


Canadian perspective, but hope it helps you out :biggrin:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You dare not punch holes into I-joists willy nilly... that's fur sure.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Around here they call those type of Joist TJI's. I generally use white stackers for runs along the length of those joist. Mostly because of the fact that driving a staple into them when they vibrate so bad upon Hammer hits it is really hard to get the staple to penetrate the mash of wood chips. And the stupid staples poke out to the other side. Don't get me wrong though, that style of joist gives me a boner. It is way quicker to pound out a bucket full of round cookies in the joist than it is to drill holes in 2x wood conventional lumber. And less to sweep up. Mikey likey, and also I drill my own holes where there is no handy ko near enough to keep my lines fairly straight.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Try *HERE*.




































:vs_laugh:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

telsa said:


> You dare not punch holes into I-joists willy nilly... that's fur sure.


^^^^

Most TGI manufacturers have strict guidelines , just be in after the plumber who doesn't care......:devil3:~CS~:vs_laugh:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. *This thread has been left open to face more ridicule for your forum mates.*:devil3:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The_Modifier said:


> We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. *This thread has been left open to face more ridicule for your forum mates.*:devil3:


*^^^^
>>>>*




:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:
~CS~


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Heres what I go by



brian john said:


> Do you ever use stackers on floor joist to run home runs on?
> 
> All the time
> 
> ...


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

The_Modifier said:


> Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com
> 
> ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.
> 
> ...


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Had an electrician tell me they limit him on the number of NM's through a stud. Anyone have a problem with inspectors over this?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The_Modifier said:


> Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com
> 
> ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.
> 
> ...



Everybody likes a little ass nobody likes a wiseass. :vs_mad::smile:


----------



## bullheimer (Feb 1, 2013)

great drawings. both should be looked at. georgia pacific glue lams have the 1/3x1/3 requirement, dont remember the other with the longer center section in their cut sheet. more than 3 cables (4+), thru holes OVER 24" apart and it's bundling, you can split them up after they go thru two holes. led/trim packs, the one piece kind are shower rated. check box to be sure. i just started seperating lights ckts from recep ckts since i eliminated any 14ga wire from my recep circuits. (why did i do that? because i don't stab wires into any recepts anymore, so why not?)


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

brian john said:


> Had an electrician tell me they limit him on the number of NM's through a stud. Anyone have a problem with inspectors over this?


Here , we are allowed to pass (2) 12-2 NM cables through the same hole 
drilled thru wooden frames. Minimum bored hole for this is 5/8".
also must be same voltage. Don't ask me why??? Its all low voltage!

I have never actually witnessed an inspector verify diameter of hole:vs_laugh:

Stackets? I use them wherever I want with no Problem
except for Akron/Summit County bldg dept red tags uses they don't like.
They call it racking...pay no attention to this...it's BS ...they just
don't like non union companies there so they bust balls.

Staples supposed to be very 4' & some odd inches...unless your Kareem
Abdul Jabar , just staple the NM as wide as your arm span & you'll
be golden.

If you have to wire for a resi swimming pool ...shout out to Trenton 
makes...he'll fix you up.

Any other q's I'll answer as you go along

Don't forget the little hole for the GEC probably can be used.errrrrr


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> *^^^^
> >>>>*
> https://youtu.be/SjbPi00k_ME
> :vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:
> ~CS~


that's funny


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

itsunclebill said:


> Heres what I go by


Don't forget glue lams are totally different from I-joists.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Mikey beat me to the staples going through the particle board joists. I like the led cans in the shower, most trims are wet location. The shallow Lithonias or Phillips will likely fit right under a joist, or even easier if there is strapping and make layout much easier. Both I think have new work brackets. 

Some funny rules out there across the country for romex, people horrified if any is exposed. Axe wielding romex butchers are everywhere.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

brian john said:


> Everybody likes a little ass nobody likes a wiseass. :vs_mad::smile:


Agreed- those damn millennials! 


Wait that was my post. :vs_laugh:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Are you even an electrician?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I’ve heard different inspectors in my area specify how many wires through a certain size hole but I can’t find a code on it. (CEC)

I doubt there is one in the NEC either, just make sure there is wiggle room and nothing is forced


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

4 12/2 or 14/2 cables is 8 current carrying conductors. Bundled, or 4 cables through 1 hole and not separated between multiple holes, derates the conductors 70%. That still allows a 20A breaker on #12 and a 15A on # 14. 

I've never had an inspector able to provide a code reference that says any different.

Issues arise when multiple cables go through a fire stopped hole that isn't big enough to keep the cables separated, so you're generally limited to 2 cables.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

itsunclebill said:


> 4 12/2 or 14/2 cables is 8 current carrying conductors. Bundled, or 4 cables through 1 hole and not separated between multiple holes, derates the conductors 70%. That still allows a 20A breaker on #12 and a 15A on # 14.
> 
> I've never had an inspector able to provide a code reference that says any different.
> 
> Issues arise when multiple cables go through a fire stopped hole that isn't big enough to keep the cables separated, so you're generally limited to 2 cables.


I'm sure they considered the length of the bundle when deciding it was a bad thing. I can't see how a couple of inches of length could make a difference.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> Helping a buddy with his house last house I wired was 35 years ago.
> 
> Do you ever use stackers on floor joist to run home runs on?
> 
> ...


1.Stackers? Sure

2. No, do it right and drill it out. If it is a ranch, alot of times it's easier/quicker
To pull your home runs up and over through attic.

3. (2)12-2 (3)14-2 or (1)14-3+(2)14-2......

4. NO, you do not need to keep lighting and receptacles separate. That's would be rediculous.

5. The can is fine, just get a shower trim, it's glass instead of open, and has a gasket.

6. Just stay towards the center top to bottom and you'll be fine.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

itsunclebill said:


> 4 12/2 or 14/2 cables is 8 current carrying conductors. Bundled, or 4 cables through 1 hole and not separated between multiple holes, derates the conductors 70%. That still allows a 20A breaker on #12 and a 15A on # 14.
> 
> I've never had an inspector able to provide a code reference that says any different.
> 
> *Issues arise when multiple cables go through a fire stopped hole that isn't big enough to keep the cables separated, so you're generally limited to 2 cables.*


Please explain... This is no different then what you stated above. You can still have 8 current carrying conductor in a hole even with firecaulk. Inspectors who are requiring 2 conductors do not understand what the code states. 

I could even have 4 14/3 or 12/3 nm cables thru one firecaulked hole and if those cables were part of a multiwire branch circuit then it would still be compliant.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

:vs_mad::vs_mad:


RePhase277 said:


> Are you even an electrician?


:vs_mad::vs_mad:

In 11 years I may have asked 2 maybe 3 questions and suddenly I am a DIYer:sad:


----------

